# Feeders turning white?



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Couple 2" feeder golds in my 20 has turned completely white, from the red and orange that they originally had. Are these diseased? There are also some new feeders in there that are fine. The whitewashed ones have been in the tank 2 months, I am reluctant to use them. Anybody experienced this before? Thanks


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Fish can change their color to a certain degree. They are probably healthy. They just changed their color.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

as long as they are still acting normal and eating i would say that they are fine.

some fish change colors.

do they seem to be acting sick? and how long have they been white?


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Its only 2, one turn white about month ago and another last week, they are eating fine and swimming, the water parameters are all good. I think I'm just gonna wait and grow them out see if the colors come back, maybe its the hot temperatures. Thanks guys.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

whoa cool white?????
my feeders always change color but no matter what color they r they usually turn gold or sumtimes silvery
never had white b4
i wouldnt feed them yet just in case....observ a lil longer just to b sure JMO


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

ya some of mine come white i think they gave a some koi one's to


----------

